# Webtop Connector Issue Help?



## lxadoz104 (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone have an idea on how I can get this on my phone? I'm running the 901 OTA, safestrap, and Kin3tx with blur addons.addon.

I have a laptop dock and without this app I can't connect to it. The application shows under "Manage Applications" all. But it is greyed out.


----------

